# edoney -> emule



## Moartel (22. Oktober 2002)

Ich habe mir emule, was ja besser sein soll als edonkey, gezogen und stehe jetzt vor dem Problem dass ich meine files von edonkey in emule "transportieren" möchte. Ich weiß leider nicht ob das möglich ist. Den edonkey-temp-ordner in emule anzugeben hat leider nicht funktioniert. 
Weiß hier jemand Rat?


----------



## rycon (22. Oktober 2002)

einfach verschieben ?!


----------



## Moartel (22. Oktober 2002)

Wie meinst du das genau? Verschieben allein ist gut gesagt, was wohin?


----------



## hannesJo (22. Oktober 2002)

du musst einfach alle dateien aus dem temp verzeichnis verschieben, fertig


----------



## Moartel (23. Oktober 2002)

Hm, so gings plötzlich. Das edonkey-temp-dir eintragen hat nicht hingehaun. Naja, wenn Software logisch wäre    .


----------

